# Nautilus Stuck... Again...



## baksteen8168

I don't know why this keeps happening because I do not over tighten her... But today I had enough of looking constipated (like this - ) while trying to disassemble the Nautilus for a refill...

So off I went to the mica (across the road) and bought this....







Took the feet off the clip...






Put the rubber feet on the Water Pump Plier...






Gripped my Nautilus with my newly created soft nose pliers...






And proceeded to loosen her with ease...






No more bursting a vein while trying to loosen my Nautilus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## crack2483

Maybe just need a gym contract? 
But seriously be careful not to damage the tank using to much pressure. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ET

when i was in the uk many moons ago the bottles then were tall and think for holding 2 litres of coke, and so ended up being quite a mission to loosen for me sometimes. had a pair of those pliers lying on top of the fridge for that reason, worked wonders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario

try rubbing some ejuice around that o-ring and let it set in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

Also try not to dismantle the tank straight after vaping as there is still pressure build up present.

Let the tank stand for a bit then try loosening it. What I found works for me is a wet paper towel. Gives good grip and allows you to open the tank easier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I have the exact same issue with my Atty's, A old household rubber glove cut up into pieces or a piece of leather is also useful, Thanks for the helpful post @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

> Maybe just need a gym contract?
> But seriously be careful not to damage the tank using to much pressure.
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Been gymming boet... but no amount of weights are going to build muscles big enough to unscrew this bare handed, ek se... pronutro doent even work. 

Don't worry, I was gentle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

> try rubbing some ejuice around that o-ring and let it set in


 
Thanks, will try that.


----------



## baksteen8168

> Also try not to dismantle the tank straight after vaping as there is still pressure build up present.
> Let the tank stand for a bit then try loosening it. What I found works for me is a wet paper towel. Gives good grip and allows you to open the tank easier.


 
Did not know that it builds up pressure, thanks. She stood for about 30min before trying to loosen her...

Will Also try the paper towel thing next time.


----------



## Darth_V@PER

You... pumping boet? Pumping the iron @baksteen8168 

Try injecting some roids into your thumb and pointing finger... That would help me out if I did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

> I have the exact same issue with my Atty's, A old household rubber glove cut up into pieces or a piece of leather is also useful, Thanks for the helpful post @baksteen8168


 
@Darth_V@PER - I have actually been using my belt to loosen the atty, but got tired of looking like I was trying to let out a stubborn stuck fart...  Saw somewhere that someone bought a similar type tool so I went looking for that. Couldn't find it, so I improvised. Needless to say I look much better now when loosening the atty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

> You... pumping boet? Pumping the iron @baksteen8168
> Try injecting some roids into your thumb and pointing finger... That would help me out if I did


 
I am too scared of roids... scared my knuckles will look like prunes...


----------



## Darth_V@PER

baksteen8168 said:


> I am too scared of roids... scared my knuckles will look like prunes...



The injection for me would be easier than trying to improvise... Lol 

Not meaning to be a chop but I'm happy the SCREW OFF curse happens to others too... ? peace

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Screw off. hahaha. Can't believe I didn't think of that. love it.

Peace buddy, have a good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Oh my....  I just read that again and it actually sounds and looks way worse then what I meant it to be.. 
No Disrespect to you @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Darth_V@PER said:


> Oh my....  I just read that again and it actually sounds and looks way worse then what I meant it to be..
> No Disrespect to you @baksteen8168


No worries, I have a twisted sense of humour. I actually enjoyed that comment. Thought it was sharp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

